# UFC Lesnar vs. Couture



## verg (Aug 21, 2006)

I see Lesnar will fight couture on Nov. 15th.
should be interesting. I'd vote Randy on that one..way to much experience.


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

verg said:


> I see Lesnar will fight couture on Nov. 15th.
> should be interesting. I'd vote Randy on that one..way to much experience.


Really excited.

I think Randy has the experience, but Lesnar will just be too much with almost 60lbs weight advantage, speed, strength, athleticism and wrestling. Couture is a better wrestler, but theirs weightclasses for a reason.

Couture likes to clinch and dirty box up against the cage, but I think if he clinches with Lesnar, Lesnar will take him down. Also, if Randy takes Lesnar down, can he keep him there?

For Couture, throwing around 252lbs. Gonzaga will be different then trying to throw around a 280lbs. Lesnar who is a far better wrestler then Gonzaga.

Coutures best chance is to try to use his amazing cardio to wear down Lesnar and win the decision.

Lesnar should try to get get Couture to the mat and GnP him. Less chance of Lesnar getting TKO'd if he's got Couture on the mat, and also less of a chance of Lesnar being submitted by Couture then he is from Mir, Gonzaga, Werdum or Big Nog.

I think Lesnar takes this one. I think he will "Surprise" Couture.


Mark my words: UFC HW Champion Brock Lesnar is what will be said.

.


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

usmarine0352 said:


> Coutures best chance is to try to use his amazing cardio to wear down Lesnar and win the decision. .


Agree 100% - Brock looked pretty tired in the 3rd round of his last match.


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

Shu said:


> usmarine0352 said:
> 
> 
> > Coutures best chance is to try to use his amazing cardio to wear down Lesnar and win the decision. .
> ...


On that note, Lesnar looked tired, but he said he could go another 5 rounds.

Going against Couture could be different though.

.


----------

